

Transhumanism on the Cheap, and For the People - kevindication
http://reason.com/blog/2010/02/18/transhumanism-on-the-cheap-and

======
kevindication
Direct link to the referenced article, print version (I should have posted
this): <http://hplusmagazine.com/print/1093>

